# Coolest thing ever for under 25 bucks!



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

Torque - Android app (free)

Works with Bluetooth OBD-II plug i just bought on Ebay for $22! 

My buddy showed me his yesterday on his GTI and it displays EVERYTHING!

Coolant temp, throttle, boost, speed, RPM, voltage, intake pressure, acceleration G, intake air temp, fuel %, the whole shebang. 

I think my Droid is gonna b my new everything gauge for a grand total of $22! oh and I may buy the full version that gives u a few more cool little things, I think its $5 or so :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmmm stupid iphone why cant you do that?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

so its like those gauge things some other company was selling for like 500 bucks that blue tooths to a palm.. except for a good operating system!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hmmm stupid iphone why cant you do that?


don't fret just yet...

OBDII to WiFi
http://www.plxkiwi.com/kiwiwifi/hardware.html

or the GoLink iphone/ipod to OBD2 cable 

and there are quite a few OBD2 softwares for the iphone/ipod platform 

iPhone > Android

but that's only because i own an iPhone and not an Android


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

heres an example of what it looks like:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ejZCA&esq=6&page=1&ndsp=34&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0


Yeah they have these things for most smartphones I'm sure but whats also cool is that my laptop has bluetooth so I could technically have my laptop just near the car and run Vagcom via bluetooth!


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

Nihuel said:


> .......but whats also cool is that my laptop has bluetooth so I could technically have my laptop just near the car and run Vagcom via bluetooth!


now thats cool, cuz i'm bluetoof enabled as well!!


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

check "dashcommand" for iphone


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Wichi interface did you get? Have you tried it yet?
Did a little research and I see a lot of people saying they are not getting a boost readinng on 1.8 vw/audis..


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

just bought a bluetooth adapter...cant wait to check this out.


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

Nihuel said:


> Torque - Android app (free)
> 
> Works with Bluetooth OBD-II plug i just bought on Ebay for $22!
> 
> ...


You got a link for the seller that sells that Bluetooth OBD-II adapter?


----------



## Ergokinetics (Mar 23, 2007)

Torque is a great app and one of the few I've paid for because its so good. I've been using it for about two months to scan and pull codes, see performance on the track, etc. The one thing I have not been able to read is my boost but then again I have a boost gauge in the car so its not a big deal to me.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

DJmart said:


> You got a link for the seller that sells that Bluetooth OBD-II adapter?


:thumbup:


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...=290506095394&autorefresh=true#ht_5561wt_1008

Thats the one i bought, I was the only bid and got it for $22 shipped from China. Now dont u all go bidding on the same one and drive the price up! I havn't used it obviously as I bought the adapter yesterday, but I have a boost gauge also so even if it doesn't work its not a problem for me. 

Anyway, i'll try to do a quick review of the app and adapter once I get it.


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

i bought an american based auction simply because i didnt want to have to wait 3 weeks for shipping. I have no patience


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Can you monitor air/fuel ratio?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

I wonder if I could start a business translating non-English-speaking English text to English-speaking English text. Hmmm.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

00_Bora said:


> i bought an american based auction simply because i didnt want to have to wait 3 weeks for shipping. I have no patience


X2:thumbup:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

something like this could make me switch from my blackberry. Found an OBD II program for it...but much more expensive....

I'd love to be able to have intake temps, a/f (if possible), etc. up while in the car just "naturally". That'd be sweet. Boost really wouldn't bother me since I have the read out on my EFU4U as well as a analog gauge...

Joe


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Just received my unit today. I will play with this later when I close shop. :thumbup: 

They even threw in some FREE valve stem caps...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Why can't someone just make Vag com app? It can't be too hard.. 

I'd be willing to pay $20 for the app. I already have my phone mounted in my visor. That would be perfect.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Any feedback on the adapters that people are using? I just got a Droid.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.innovatemotorsports.com/products/ot2.php

iphone app and innovate connection for real wideband monitoring...


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

PLX wifi knockoffs are about $100.....hmmmmm.....


----------



## tdor (Dec 2, 2004)

im building an app using kiwi and android for my thesis :thumbup:, coolest thing under 25 bucks though is a flexible camera lens hood that hugs my boost gauge snug and fits in the tt vent opening perfectly


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Do share, I'm all about the Android :thumbup: Also, any pics of the vent hood?


----------



## tdor (Dec 2, 2004)

l88m22vette said:


> Do share, I'm all about the Android :thumbup: Also, any pics of the vent hood?


 The lens hood was something similar to this, I used it for an old nikon slr I had it on my old tt, pics were on my stolen laptop :banghead:. The android project Im working on Im going to share soon its still in dev right now and having some trouble since Im using the bluetooth for other functions so Im trying to work with the kiwi wifi, and android doesnt support adhoc connections :banghead:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

20v master said:


> Any feedback on the adapters that people are using? I just got a Droid.


 Back on subject, anyone have a blue tooth adapter that they are using with success? I don't want to buy a cheapo and it not work. TIA.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

In for updates :thumbup:


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*eh*

OK so i bought the real PLX Kiwi off Amazon for 150. I saw the CLK knock offs on fake ebay websites and stuff. I do trust them though because I buy stuff from china and resell it here...on Amazon. So in the end the PLX was practically free. But, I was rather disappointed when I hooked it up. 











I downloaded Rev and DashCommand on my JB iPhone (would have been ultra upset if I bought them) 

Rev shows me literally nothing more than what the built in iPhone sensors can tell me. I know it's connected correctly because it gives me the check mark and shows me my car battery voltage. I am upset because look at all the [Red/Orange] Sensor marks and look at the only 3 [Green] sensor marks. ridiculous ---> 3/25 readings? 











































DashCommand seemed to be a little better with real RPM's, intake temps, coolant temps, timing, MAF, and MAP(?) but this doesnt let you add custom gauges from what I see. I believe it sees what your car can read and then makes the gauges for you. Also it does not have a widescreen or sideways mode. so it basically always has to be upright.


----------



## tdor (Dec 2, 2004)

20v master said:


> Back on subject, anyone have a blue tooth adapter that they are using with success? I don't want to buy a cheapo and it not work. TIA.


 i heard kiwi blue tooth and the android torque app works well. But I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yeah I have the app, wanted to hear from people who actually are using which adapter they bought, ie scared of cheap ebay models. lol


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> http://www.innovatemotorsports.com/products/ot2.php
> 
> iphone app and innovate connection for real wideband monitoring...


 
:thumbup:


----------



## landwomble (Mar 29, 2011)

*woah! no boost for Audis*

hang on, I've got this, and the same BT adaptor but there is NO BOOST info for VAG cars as they're a PITA with the blocks for it. If you've got boost working for an audi then the guy who writes the Torque software would be very interested!


----------



## landwomble (Mar 29, 2011)

landwomble said:


> hang on, I've got this, and the same BT adaptor but there is NO BOOST info for VAG cars as they're a PITA with the blocks for it. If you've got boost working for an audi then the guy who writes the Torque software would be very interested!


I'm lying, it got added in the last revision. Reading a little funky at the moment but would appear to work....w00t!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

landwomble said:


> hang on, I've got this, and the same BT adaptor


You've got what? And which blue tooth adapter?


----------



## landwomble (Mar 29, 2011)

20v master said:


> You've got what? And which blue tooth adapter?


I have a copy of Torque, and the BT adaptor ILLA NOIZ is showing. Uber cheap off eBay.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

landwomble said:


> I have a copy of Torque, and the BT adaptor ILLA NOIZ is showing. Uber cheap off eBay.


Awesome, thanks.



ILLA NOIZ said:


> Just received my unit today.


Any feedback since then?


----------



## landwomble (Mar 29, 2011)

20v master said:


> Awesome, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Any feedback since then?


Not sure! It definitely reads a pile of stuff, but I've not had the car long and never had it checked with vag-com - it claims to read fault codes, but I don't have any showing. There's a load of fun stuff it does definitely do like 0-60 and standing quarters, plus it reads MAF figures (again, I can't check them against anything). I'd say if you have Android it's well worth the price of a pizza to play with this stuff, I'd just like to have mine compared to a Vag-com check so I was confident it was accurate. No reason to think it isn't, just not got anything to compare to...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Why do you need to compare it to anything? lol It's reading the same sensors that VAG COM would be reading and displaying.


----------



## landwomble (Mar 29, 2011)

20v master said:


> Why do you need to compare it to anything? lol It's reading the same sensors that VAG COM would be reading and displaying.


Well, that depends. It reads PIDs like vag-com but some readings (i.e. boost) are more interpreted, they are sent as blocks of data and prior to the current version they weren't supported. They now are but it's possible that it's not 100% accurate. Like I say, I haven't checked. Just wouldn't want anyone to come back if it doesn't work exactly as expected having paid money for it...!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

landwomble said:


> Well, that depends. It reads PIDs like vag-com but some readings (i.e. boost) are more interpreted, they are sent as blocks of data and prior to the current version they weren't supported. They now are but it's possible that it's not 100% accurate. Like I say, I haven't checked. Just wouldn't want anyone to come back if it doesn't work exactly as expected having paid money for it...!



Well do you have a boost gauge? It would be easy to compare to confirm its accuracy. I"m not really worried about boost as you can't log it past 22 psi anyways. Obviously others might be, but I want to be able to datalog IAT, ignition timing, and AFR without a laptop.


----------



## landwomble (Mar 29, 2011)

*Boost works*

latest version released today, after me and a couple of other people sent TT logs off to the dev. It now appears to read boost correctly. This app frickin' rules.


----------



## Samcrac (Dec 13, 2004)

I just received my bluetooth adapter in the mail and just downloaded torque on my Evo. I connected it to my 04 TT 225, but I didn't get any boost settings, is there something special I have to do or should it just work? Thanks!


----------



## landwomble (Mar 29, 2011)

Samcrac said:


> I just received my bluetooth adapter in the mail and just downloaded torque on my Evo. I connected it to my 04 TT 225, but I didn't get any boost settings, is there something special I have to do or should it just work? Thanks!


As of last update, boost should read OK. An update came out today that improved it. Presume you're getting *some* readings eg MAF, etc? Does the adaptor status in Torque say it's connected?


----------



## Samcrac (Dec 13, 2004)

landwomble said:


> As of last update, boost should read OK. An update came out today that improved it. Presume you're getting *some* readings eg MAF, etc? Does the adapter status in Torque say it's connected?


Adapter connected fine. I am using the free version. What I can see is the things like the amount of throttle and speed in KM on the main screen with the 4 gauges. Am I doing something wrong? Thanks!


----------

